# WIFI speed keeps dropping



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

My wifi speed keeps dropping from 65mbps to 5.5mbps I have to unplug the adapter and plug it back in to get it back up and sometimes it just disconnects. My adapter is a Linksys N600 and I am about 50 feet from the router. It will do it once and a while but the past couple days its been doing it continuously


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.  For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GARY-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys AE2500
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-10-3E-0C-1E-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3004:d8e7:681c:e344%35(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2015 4:19:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2015 6:19:29 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 664014910
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-2E-1C-D0-F4-6D-04-00-78-72
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-00-78-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{226A8246-FD27-4A97-ABB7-A084D0574484}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D48CA087-14D1-4669-B397-1D547F292DE4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D48CA087-14D1-4669-B397-1D547F292DE4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D48CA087-14D1-4669-B397-1D547F292DE4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F89FC88E-C2C9-4762-9C6E-0AD74AA795F2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F89FC88E-C2C9-4762-9C6E-0AD74AA795F2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2E98AA68-567A-4CD1-B70F-804097EA34FF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2E98AA68-567A-4CD1-B70F-804097EA34FF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2E98AA68-567A-4CD1-B70F-804097EA34FF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 26:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . and the Xirrus report? . .


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you keep xirrus running with the graph - i would like to see if the signal is dropping at all 
post a screen shot - when the internet stops responding - so we can see what happens on the graph

also do the following please on the wireless adapter
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the wireless adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter 

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

How do I get the graph


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

should be on the main screen at the bottom when you first run xirrus


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, i'm looking to see if the graph is steady or if it drops below -70 or a straight line between times or if another signal appears on the same channel at the same strength 
if not - then we can try other tests 

how long between drop outs ?


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

It is random sometimes every minute its been going now for about 45 min. it just dropped


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

did the graph change when it dropped - before you unplug the adapter 

i assume you have unplug the adapter every time 

can we see the screen shot


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a current one


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> it just dropped


 did you disconnect the adapter to get it to work again ?
as posted in the post#1


> I have to unplug the adapter and plug it back in to get it back up and sometimes it just disconnects.


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

No it came back on its own. I last unpluged it 1hr 9min ago I just checked on network and sharing center


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if its down long enough 
can you do the following PING tests
do them now - so you know how they work

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 98.139.183.24*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 


if you see on the results a 
"general Failure"


> PING: transmit failed. General failure.


This sometimes means a firewall issue
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

Also I don't think I mentioned this sometimes the modem router will sometimes disconnect from the internet. Its all wireless (I live out of town so its wireless, satellite or dial up) I share it with a neighbor and he has problems with speed on his laptop he thinks its the ISP equipment. I will post a image of when its disconnected and connected


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I share it with a neighbor and he has problems with speed on his laptop he thinks its the ISP equipment.


 in which case you should contact the ISP about the dropouts

also its against the ISP terms and conditions to share internet to different premises and as such we also do not provide support in those situations


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

The ISP knows that we share Its Antelecom Thanks for what help you gave me


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I dont know the ISP as i'm UK based 

if the internet is also dropping out for other users at the same time , then its almost certainly a router/ISP issue


----------



## Garyaero (Apr 29, 2012)

Problem solved my ISP had me change the router wifi channel. It was set on auto and he said "Interference was causing the drop outs" Its working great now


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for letting us know


----------

